# I made a decal Whimsical screensaver for K3, but it's blurry due to resizing.



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello!

I heard there is a thread for Decal skins, but was unable to find it. I was just wondering if anyone has the Whimsical screensaver for K3?

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50100

I managed to make one, but I needed to increase the scale of the image, so it looks blurry. FYI, I used Gimp.

Any help and suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's my best shot at it:


whim by cwreace, on Flickr


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you very much, NogDog! That looks a lot better than mine  I really appreciate the time and effort you put into that!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

boquet said:


> Thank you very much, NogDog! That looks a lot better than mine  I really appreciate the time and effort you put into that!


No biggie. Just think of me for a second the next time you have a chance to do a little favor for someone else.


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

NogDog said:


> No biggie. Just think of me for a second the next time you have a chance to do a little favor for someone else.


I will . Thanks again!


----------

